# 1954 Starcraft



## Islander78 (Apr 2, 2019)

Just inherited my Dad's boat last summer, he brought it down for my birthday. Thanks Daddio!..its been in the family since the 80's i think. I replaced the floor in it 10 years ago. Now it's mine to restore. Its a solid boat, but its in need of a rehab. First priority is replacing the transom. I will also be replacing the floor again. Also looking for someone that can make me some new plexiglass for the windshield. Needs new electical ran, and thinking of adding a radio and speakers. Its missing a few original parts that i will also be on the hunt for. This site is chalk full of experienced and interested folks. So i know im in the right place! Any help is greatly appreciated. This is my first boat so im new. But i am also a 20yr carpenter so i am well capable. More pictures to follow as to document my progress..considering starting a Youtube channel.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Apr 3, 2019)

A worthy hull to restore. Look forward to the thread. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 3, 2019)

Heres what im facing. I counted 70 fasteners in the transom.


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 3, 2019)

I am really excited to be able to give this boat a makeover. Any thoughts or ideas are welcome.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2019)

That style of boat is one of my favorites. I can't help you with the windshield questions but suspect the current one might not be original from 1954. I am looking forward to following your project.


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 4, 2019)

I've been searching the internet for any records or pictures of the 54'. Id like to make it as original as possible. Does anyone have a way to find out more about this old Starcraft?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 4, 2019)

As good a this site is I recommend going to www.iboats.com. There is a very active starcraft forum with lots of restored boats.


----------



## ppine (Apr 4, 2019)

I like everything about the lines of your boat. 
It is worth saving for sure. 
If it seems like you have to replace a lot of fastenings, imagine a planked mahogany boat 60 feet long, and then it will seem more manageable.


----------



## ppine (Apr 4, 2019)

delete


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2019)

ppine said:


> *" imagine a planked mahogany boat 60 feet long, and then it will seem more manageable."
> *



Yep, that is the truth. I once was involved with a wood planked sail boat. I like woodworking, but the romance died pretty quickly.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 4, 2019)

Islander78 said:


> I've been searching the internet for any records or pictures of the 54'. Id like to make it as original as possible. Does anyone have a way to find out more about this old Starcraft?



Got curious so I was roaming around on Google images. See a lot of early 60's like yours. I did find one pic of a '54. Not really any help, but thought I would share:


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 4, 2019)

I am also skeptical of the year of the boat. The registration says 54' so i can only assume..I just found a local Marine Service shop that will be able to professionaly replace the transom for me. So i hope its not an outrageous price, i feel no matter what the cost it will be worth it. I would rather let the pros do there job and ill stick to my Carpentry. This should free up my time to restore the rest of the boat.


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 4, 2019)

There are some parts i will be on the hunt for..these rear corner caps for instance..and i will also have to fix this design flaw, as to not allow water to run directly onto the top of the transom and cause rot!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 5, 2019)

You can find originals corner caps on ebay along with some after market ones. You could have a welding shop make some. Honestly the members on Iboats StarCraft forum have all these answers.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You can find originals corner caps on ebay along with some after market ones. You could have a welding shop make some. Honestly the members on Iboats StarCraft forum have all these answers.



How do you find a sub-forum on Iboats like the Starcraft forum you mention? I'm thinking I need to be logged on, but otherwise can't see any brand specific forums. Thx.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2019)

Near the very end of the list of forums you can look up by brand or make. You can also do a site search for StarCraft and you will see all threads that have StarCraft in them you then need to look for threads that are in the StarCraft forum.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 7, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Near the very end of the list of forums you can look up by brand or make. You can also do a site search for StarCraft and you will see all threads that have StarCraft in them you then need to look for threads that are in the StarCraft forum.



Now I see it. Was curious what might be there for my brand (Gregor). Only a few posts. Hopefully that means there are not any big issues. haha. 

Thanks.


----------



## Islander78 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just found an old ad that shows the same windshield and bow hatch. The boat is a 64 not a 54 like the registration says


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 9, 2019)

Islander78 said:


> Just found an old ad that shows the same windshield and bow hatch. The boat is a 64 not a 54 like the registration says




I love that pic showing the football team on the boat! 

Kind of good news -- that shape windshield will be much easier to deal with than a curved one.


----------



## Bayfisher (Apr 12, 2019)

That's ripe for a center console ! Good ol' Starcraft


----------



## Islander78 (Jun 8, 2019)

After 2 months at mechanics i picked up the boat. Boating season is upon us and i have alot to do to it. Unfortunately the only thing he did was loosen all the nuts n bolts in the transom for me...instead of following thru and replacing the transom.. So i quickly tightened everything back up as to not sink my boat. Now i am going to begin the restoration myself.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 9, 2019)

I hope you didn't pay them anything?


----------



## Islander78 (Jun 10, 2019)

I only gave em 150$ deposit..he may yet still be helpful as a referance person and i might still have em replace the transom n floor ply this winter.

So, ive given the boat a good once over cleaning and taken her out for a few runs now. Ol girls tired and definitely ready for an overhaul. But still seaworthy. Im lookin at redoing all the electrical now. Ive found a radio n speakers, and im thinking of building a good dash board. Replacing the stearing wheel with a unique one, and adding the appropriate gauges..i can encorperate the side throttle housing and speaker mounts for both sides if i give it a more robust dash..i have a good electrician friend that may be able to help..again, im only a carpenter and feel the wiring will be best left to a pro. I also am going to build a box for the captains seat on a swivel, instead of the post mount. And a box for a blue cooler live well that doubles for a passenger seat. The two back swivel seats are fine for now, until i replace the floor with new marine grade ply..plus new foam under it..

Just happy to have her docked behind my house and usable for fishin and relaxin..should be a great summer!


----------



## Islander78 (Jun 13, 2019)

So i started the electrical remodel on my boat. I went to my local Harbor Freight and lumber store and picked up some electrical components to help me, and also my local West Marine store for some accessories. Had an old friend donate some 14 gauge wire too. I know, not all marine grade, but this is my first go at it and its alot cheeper. After learning the basics, i jumped in head first. Running all my positives through the switches, then to my fuse block and all my negatives to a buss bar..wasn't as complicated as i imagined..found a new horn that i had to modify so it would fit into my old classic chrome horn. That took some doing but it worked, just need to wire it to a button now. Im also looking at buying a new radio n speakers since the ones i garbage picked aren't gunna cut it. Once i get all the wires ran im gunna wrapem n hidem. I also got a quart of Navy Blue topside paint, hopefully my painting skills are up to par.


----------



## Islander78 (Jun 24, 2019)

My neighbor has donated a convertible top to my boat project. Some adjustments to be made, i need new snaps for the windshield and the side runners to match the top. Its a few inches short to span the witdh of the windshield but the price is right, free! I also have completed the wiring of the lights, accesory plug, and new horn. I probably could have done a few things differently. Like adding the negative buss bar the the front behind the dash, instead of running all my negatives to the back, but at least i have all the wires connected in the same place. May be easier in the future if i need to trouble shoot.


----------



## Islander78 (Jul 2, 2019)

Any tips on top painting? It has its original baby blue but its been spray pained over..wondering if i should strip just the spray paint or just clean it really good and cover it..not really going for showroom quality becaus of all the flaws. Im thinking of doing some screw hole repairs..thinking of leaving the tiedowns n bow light n horn in place and painting around them.Hmmm..comments please. Thank you for watching.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jul 3, 2019)

Put as much effort into it as you feel like 
If the paint that's there is adhered well and just faded, then sand it lightly and paint over. Research the roll and tip method using rustoleum. Enamel hardener works well with rustoleum. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander78 (Jul 6, 2019)

So last trip on the boat. She began to run at half speed and stalling..75hp Mercury Force 1996, discoverd by pulling plug wires, the center cylinder was not firing properly. I self diagnosed and replaced the CDM module, still not runnin right. Borrowed neighbors compression tester. Discovered 0 pressure on center cylinder and 127psi on 1 and 3. To the mechanic she went...will update...thinking i used Marine gas on that trip instead of midgrade that i usually use. Hopefully its not too much damage..


----------



## Islander78 (Jul 14, 2019)

Its too much damage..now what?


----------



## Matt193 (Jul 14, 2019)

It looks like it spun a ring. You could probably have it bored out and rebuild it as long as the damage isn't too bad around the ports. My guess is that the head is damaged pretty badly as well. Depending on how available the parts are, it might be cheaper to find a different motor. At least around here, there are a lot of 3 cyl 70HP Johnson/Evinrudes that can be had cheaply even if you have to buy a whole boat to get the motor, controls, and wiring.


----------



## Islander78 (Jul 15, 2019)

Found the powerplant on ebay for $700 + shipping? Gunna find out if it was used in saltwater and how used it is..or if its new/rebuilt..newer used motors are the price of another boat 2-4k..


----------

